# استفسار حول العلاقة بين السعة والقدرة والعزم في المحركات



## m3_dolphen (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...

ياجماعة لو سمحتم لو عندى موتوسيكل بمحرك سعة 250 سنتيمتر مكعب و 4 سلندر
ومحرك اخر 250 سنتيمتر مكعب و2 سلندر ومحرك ثالث 250 وسلندر واحد ايهما اكبر فى العزم والقدرة ولماذا ؟
وليه المحركات اللى على شكل حرف v اكبر فى العزم من غيرها ؟


----------



## m3_dolphen (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه ياجماعة هو الموضوع صعب ؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

m3_dolphen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
> 
> ياجماعة لو سمحتم لو عندى موتوسيكل بمحرك سعة 250 سنتيمتر مكعب و 4 سلندر
> ومحرك اخر 250 سنتيمتر مكعب و2 سلندر ومحرك ثالث 250 وسلندر واحد ايهما اكبر فى العزم والقدرة ولماذا ؟
> وليه المحركات اللى على شكل حرف v اكبر فى العزم من غيرها ؟


 
وعليكم السلام أخي الكريم
 المحرك الذي له 4 سلندر طبعا افضل وأكبر في العزم والقدرة لانه له قدرة وعزم تساوي 4 اضعاف المحرك الذي له سلندر واحد .. والقدرة والعزم اكبر بالضعف من المحرك الذي له 2 سلندر.

اما بالنسبة للمحركات على شكل v والتي هي اكبر في العزم والقدرة لانه لها عدد اسطوانات اكثر فمثلا محرك ال4 اسطوانات ياتي شكله خطي وله 4 اسطوانات اما المحركات ذات ال6 اسطوانات و8 اسطوانات لو تم تصميمها بشكل خطي سوف تاخد مساحة كبير اما بجعلهاعلى شكل v او شكل المتقابل الافقي فاننا نختصر مساحة كبيرة يمكن الاستفادة منها في اضافة شىء اخر.
والله اعلم
واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك بالشكل المطلوب
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## HaMzAsW (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اكيد الاقوى هو ال4 سلندر .. اما من ناحية ان محركات الفي او الرقم 7 بالعربي هي الاقوى ذلك بحاجة الى شرح بالصور وربما بالفيديو الموضوع صعب كتابة .. اسأل الميكانيكي اللي بتصلح عنده سيارتك .. رغم انو لا يوجد فرق شاسع بين الفي والعادي 
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك 
اخوك : حمزة شيخ ورق


----------



## m3_dolphen (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاكارم الافاضل 
أضيف توضيحا 
 *القدرة الحصانية** الفرملية** ( في المحرك رباعي الاشواط ) =*
* الضغط المتوسط **x* * السعة **x** عدد اللفات في الدقيقة /2*

وهذا يبين ان السعة لا تعد المؤشر الوحيد الدال علي القدرة ، وبالتالي فلا يمكن مقارنة قدرة المحركات بدلالة السعة فقط .


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> الاخوة الاكارم الافاضل
> أضيف توضيحا
> *القدرة الحصانية** الفرملية** ( في المحرك رباعي الاشواط ) =*
> *الضغط المتوسط **x** السعة **x** عدد اللفات في الدقيقة /2*
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك اخي عاطف بصراحة لم اتذكر الا عندما كتبت لنا ذلك اخي 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي عاطف


----------



## m3_dolphen (25 نوفمبر 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> الاخوة الاكارم الافاضل
> أضيف توضيحا
> *القدرة الحصانية** الفرملية** ( في المحرك رباعي الاشواط ) =*
> * الضغط المتوسط **x** السعة **x** عدد اللفات في الدقيقة /2*
> ...



الاستاذ عاطف مخلوف جزاك الله خيرا ... بس أرجو الاجابة على سؤالى بشئ من التفصيل لأن انا اختلفت مع ناس فى الموضوع ده وعايز دليل علمى ... وزى ما قلت انا السعة فى كلا المحركين ثابتة الفرق فقط فى عدد الإسطوانات .


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

متابع باهتمام


----------



## m3_dolphen (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى حد يجاوب على سؤالى اجابة علمية صحيحة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يناير 2011)

m3_dolphen قال:


> نفسى حد يجاوب على سؤالى اجابة علمية صحيحة






> *
> القدرة الحصانية الفرملية ( في المحرك رباعي الاشواط ) =
> الضغط المتوسط x السعة x عدد اللفات في الدقيقة /2*


اخي الكريم 
ان هذه الصيغة التي اوردناها لو تأملتها لوجدت فيها الجواب العلمي الذي تسعي اليه وبيانه كالتالي : 
عناصر تحديد القدرة هي : 
-الضغط المتوسط 
- السعة 
- عدد اللفات 
- نوع الدورة الحرارية (رباعية او ثنائية ) 
- وجود شحن توربيني او شحن فائق ) 
وحيث اننا نقارن بين محركين لهم سعة واحدة ، ونفترض انهما رباعي الاشواط ، وعند نفس السرعة ، وليس فيهما من يستخدم الشحن الفائق او التوربيني، كما اننا نتكلم عن القدرة الفرملية (استبعدنا القدرة الاحتكاكية ولم تدخل في الحساب ) 
فلا يبقي ما يُفرق بينهما في القدرة سوي الضغط المتوسط .
- وكون احدهما اربعة اسطوانات والآخر اسطوانتين فإن ذلك يؤثر في قيمة السعة ، وحيث ان المحركين لهما نفس السعة ، فعدد الاسطوانات هنا لا يمثل فارقا في القدرة ، ولكن يكون لها تأثيرا في حجم الحدافة ، وفي اتزان المحرك .


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 يناير 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> اخي الكريم
> ان هذه الصيغة التي اوردناها لو تأملتها لوجدت فيها الجواب العلمي الذي تسعي اليه وبيانه كالتالي :
> عناصر تحديد القدرة هي :
> -الضغط المتوسط
> ...


الله ينور عليك بجد


----------



## m3_dolphen (4 يناير 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> اخي الكريم
> ان هذه الصيغة التي اوردناها لو تأملتها لوجدت فيها الجواب العلمي الذي تسعي اليه وبيانه كالتالي :
> عناصر تحديد القدرة هي :
> -الضغط المتوسط
> ...


 
اولا اشكرك على سعة صدرك ومجهودك .. جزاك الله خيرا .. ثانيا معنى كلام حضرتك ان مفيش فرق بين المحركين إلا فى الاتزان ..ارجو التبسيط لأن لست خريج هندسة


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

اولا سيدي العزيز لابد من معرفة ان سعة المحرك = مساحة مقطع الاسطوانة * طول الشوط * عدد الاسطوانات 
وطول الشوط = المسافة بين النقطة الميته العليا والنقطة الميته السفلي وللاجابة علي سؤالك من المهم معرفة نسبة الانضغاط في المحرك حيث كلما زادت نسبة الانضغاط في المحرك زادت القدرة النظرية له ونسبة الانضغاط (compression ratio) تساوي الحجم الكلي للاسطوانه مقسوما علي الحجم الكلي لغرفة الاحتراق فاذا كانت السعة ثابته للامثله التي قلتها ولكن الاختلاف في عدد الاسطوانات فانه من قانون سعة المحرك كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات قل بالتالي مساحة مقطع الاسطوانة وقل طول الشوط فيكون من السهل علي المصمم تصميم محرك ذو اتزان اعلي واذا قل عدد الاسطوانات زاد بالتالي طول الشوط ومساحة مقطع الاسطوانة وقلت نسبة اتزان المحرك .
اما بالنسبة لعزم المحرك فانه يعبر عن قوة الدوران وهو يساوي القوة مقاسه بالنيوتن مضروبا في نصف القطر مقاسا بالمتر.
وقدرة المحرك(كيلووات) = عزم الدوران (نيوتن.متر) * سرعة الدوران(لفة/دقيقة) * (9550/1 ثابت تحويل)
ومن قانون القدرة فانه كلما زاد العزم زادت القدرة للمحرك وكلما زادت القوة زاد العزم وبالتالي زادت قدرة المحرك ويتغير عزم المحرك طبقا لسرعة عمود المرفق.
ارجو ان اكون افدتك


----------



## m3_dolphen (5 يناير 2011)

شريف الشنهوري قال:


> اولا سيدي العزيز لابد من معرفة ان سعة المحرك = مساحة مقطع الاسطوانة * طول الشوط * عدد الاسطوانات
> وطول الشوط = المسافة بين النقطة الميته العليا والنقطة الميته السفلي وللاجابة علي سؤالك من المهم معرفة نسبة الانضغاط في المحرك حيث كلما زادت نسبة الانضغاط في المحرك زادت القدرة النظرية له ونسبة الانضغاط (compression ratio) تساوي الحجم الكلي للاسطوانه مقسوما علي الحجم الكلي لغرفة الاحتراق فاذا كانت السعة ثابته للامثله التي قلتها ولكن الاختلاف في عدد الاسطوانات فانه من قانون سعة المحرك كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات قل بالتالي مساحة مقطع الاسطوانة وقل طول الشوط فيكون من السهل علي المصمم تصميم محرك ذو اتزان اعلي واذا قل عدد الاسطوانات زاد بالتالي طول الشوط ومساحة مقطع الاسطوانة وقلت نسبة اتزان المحرك .
> اما بالنسبة لعزم المحرك فانه يعبر عن قوة الدوران وهو يساوي القوة مقاسه بالنيوتن مضروبا في نصف القطر مقاسا بالمتر.
> وقدرة المحرك(كيلووات) = عزم الدوران (نيوتن.متر) * سرعة الدوران(لفة/دقيقة) * (9550/1 ثابت تحويل)
> ...



جزاك الله خير ... كلامك افادنى جدا ... بس عايزاعرف ايه المقصود بإتزان المحرك ؟


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

لقد كانت اجابات اساتذتى و اخوانى شافية وافية مع التقدير لأستاذنا عاطف مخلوف و م.شريف


يؤسفنى أن اخبرك بأنك لا يمكنك الحكم على أداء المحرك من خلال المتغيرات التى فرضتها فى سؤالك فقط
فلقد تجاهلت معايير أخرى كثيرة

نفترض أن سعة الثلاث محركات هى نفس السعة و لكن ليس نفس عدد الاسطوانات
مما يعنى أن المفترض أن حجم المحرك الأول ذو الاسطوانتين هو نفس حجم المحرك الثانى ذو الاربع اسطوانات

و هذا سوف يفرض عليك أن يكون حجم الاسطوانة فى المحرك الأول أن تكون ضعف حجم الاسطوانة فى المحرك الثانى
و لا تصل الى هذه الحالة الا اذا غيرت أبعاد الاسطوانة :

1-قطر الاسطوانة
2-طول المشوار
3-حجم الخلوص

أخذا فى الاعتبار أن لكل منهما تأثير ايجابى أو سلبى على (سرعة الدوران-عزم الدوران-نسبة الانضغاط)
و بدور تلك العوامل تتغير القدرة الفرملية الناتجة

فكلما كبر طول اشوط كلما قلت سرعة الدوران حيث أن السرعة الخطية للمحرك U= 2L*N
فيكون زيادة المشوار على حساب سرعة الدوران

و كذلك تتغير قيمة نسبة الانضغاط

كى لا أطيل النقاش

انت نظرت الى الموضوع من جانب واحد وهو:

القدرة الفرملية = العزم*السرعة الزاوية= 2*pi*n*T

لذلك يجب أن تركز اهتمامك على العوامل الأخرى التى تؤدى الى تغير سرعة الدوران وليس فقط سعة المحرك والتى لا تلعب الدور الهام فى تلك العلاقة

اتمنى أن اكون قد فتحت لك بعض المداخل التى قد تستطيع من خلالها فهم الموضوع

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## m3_dolphen (5 يناير 2011)

*انا بشكر كل الاخوة فى المنتدى الجميل ده اللى شاركوا وأفادونى فعلا بطريقة علمية وآسف لو كنت تعبتكم معايا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ... وأهلا بأى اضافة اخرى *


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يناير 2011)

أحيي كل الذين شاركوا في الموضوع 
الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع m3_dolphen
وأخص بالذكر الاخ الكريم شريف ، والاخ captainhass
اولا علي ايجابيتهم واهتمامهم بمساعدة الزملاء ، ثم علي علمهم وخلقهم ، وبمثلكم يتطور الملتقي ، ونتمني لكم جميعا دائما دوام التوفيق ، وننظر باهتمام الي مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم ، فجزاكم الله خيرا .
والموضوع ما زال مفتوحا لكل من يريد الاضافة .


----------



## m3_dolphen (7 يناير 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أحيي كل الذين شاركوا في الموضوع
> الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع m3_dolphen
> وأخص بالذكر الاخ الكريم شريف ، والاخ captainhass
> اولا علي ايجابيتهم واهتمامهم بمساعدة الزملاء ، ثم علي علمهم وخلقهم ، وبمثلكم يتطور الملتقي ، ونتمني لكم جميعا دائما دوام التوفيق ، وننظر باهتمام الي مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم ، فجزاكم الله خيرا .
> والموضوع ما زال مفتوحا لكل من يريد الاضافة .


 
جزاك الله خيرا أ/ عاطف وكفاية وجود حضرتك معانا ومشاركتك فى موضوعى شرف لى ..وكل الشكر للإخوة الزملاء ..
انا عايز اوضح حاجة ... انا أساساً مشترك فى منتدى للسيارات والدراجات النارية بما انى عندى دراجة نارية هوندا سى بى ار 250 سم3 4 سلندر وكان فى حوار عن قصة عزم المحركات المتساوية فى السعة والمختلفة فى عدد الاسطوانات وطبعا اختلفت الآراء وبدون أدلة علمية فأردت انى أسأل اهل العلم والخبرة فى هذا المنتدى والحمد لله ربنا يسر لى اخوة افاضل جاوبوا على اسئلتى بما فيه الكفاية وان شاء الله بعد اذن ادارة المنتدى انقل الموضوع ده ليكثر الأجر وتعم الفائدة بإذن الله ... 
سؤال اخير ... ما معنى اتزان المحرك ؟ وآسف على الإطالة


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (7 يناير 2011)

لقد طرقت موضوعا غاية في الاهمية وهو اتزان المحرك هل تعلم ان هناك علم كامل اسمه (vibration) وقام هذا العلم اساسا علي كيفية معرفة اتزان المحرك واتزان المحرك اساسا المقصود منه اتزان دوران عمود المرفق (crank shaft ) وهذه من الامور المهمة جدا التي تراعي في بداية تصميم اي محرك ويتم قياس اتزان المحرك بطريقتين اساسيتين الاولي تسمي طريقة (rotating vector) والثانية تسمي (mass analysis) 
والمقصود من اتزان عمود المرفق هو معرفة الكتل التي تتحرك معه ويجب ان تساوي محصله القوي والعزوم حول عمود المرفق صفرا وبالتالي يحكم علي المحرك بانه متزن والكتل التي تتحرك علي عمود المرفق تنقسم الي نوعين الاول الذي يقوم بحركة تردديه (reciprocated masses) ويتمثل في وزن المكبس (piston) ووزن ذراع التوصيل (connected rod)واي شيئ متصل بالمكبس بما في ذلك شنابر المكبس والبين الذي يصل ذراع التوصيل بالمكبس (piston pin) اما النوع الاخر من الكتل فالذي يقوم بحركه دورانيه مع عمود المرفق (rotating masses ) وهنا يجب من معرفة شئ هام بعد معرفة وزن الكتل جميعا وهو مقدار الزاويه التي تتصل بها هذه الكتل مع عمود المرفق .
ثم يتم حساب مقدار القوي والعزوم لكل هذه الكتل جميعا ولابد ان تساوي المحصله صفرا فان لم تكن المحصلة تساوي صفرا فمن اجراء بعض الحسابات يتم معرفة وزن الكتلة التي سوف يتم اضافتها لعود المرفق والزاوية التي سوف تضاف عليها 
فاذا لم يكن عمود المرفق متزنا فهذا يؤدي الي اضرار خطيرة قد تصل الي انهيار عمود المرفق وحدوث تاكل شديد في الكراسي (bearing) 
ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت علي سؤالك واعذرني ع الاطاله مع اني حاولت اختصر علي قد مااقدر


----------



## m3_dolphen (8 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا والله كل كلمة قلتها استفدت منها لأنك فمتنى بالظبط يعنى ايه اتزان محرك .. ممكن لو سمحت بعض الامثلة 
لأضرار عدم الإتزان ..*


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (17 يناير 2011)

اضرار عدم اتزان المحرك كثيرة ومنها حدوث اهتزازات للمحرك وسماع ضوضاء كثيرة وحدوث تاكل للكراسي نتيجة البري ووجود فقد في قدرة المحرك واستهلاك اكثر للوقود


----------



## atef caterpillar (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليك يااخي الكريم بخصوص سوالك الفرق بين محركات دات سعة واحدة وعدد اسطوانات مختلفة اجبك بانه كلما زادا عدد الاسطوانات زاد عزم دوران المحرك وقدرته الحصانية كما ان دوران الكرانك ينتظم ودالك لان زاوية الاشتعال تنقص كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات فامحرك الاربع الشواط يحتاج الى دورتين لعمود المرفق ليتم اشواطه الاربعة والدورة الواحدة بها 360 درجة ادا فهو يحتاج لاتمام اشوطه الاربعة 360x2 = 720 نقسم 720 على عدد الاسطونات فطعطينا زاوية الاشتعال لكل اسطوانة فمحرك من اسطوانتين زاوية اشتعاله 360 درجة ومحرك من 8 اسطوانات زاوية اشتعاله 90 درجة فمن هدا نجد انه كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات تزيد اشواط القدرة بنسبة للمحرك ومنه تزيد قوة تدوير الكرانك وبي التالي الزيادة في القدرة ملاحظة لو ركزت قليلا مع صوت ودوران محرك من اسطوانة واحدة واربع اسطونات تجد الفرق الشاسع بينهما.
اما بخصوص الفرق بين محركات الخط المستقيم ومحركات v w فهناك فرق يااخي فامحركات v تعطي تسارع افظل وعزم دوران احسن في السرعات العالية ودلك لان عمود الكرانك في محركات v يكون اقصر منه في المحرك الطولي وكدلك توقيت الاشتعال يكون مختلف ودوران عمود المرفق ينتظم اكثر لقصره عن الاخر وبي تالي تتقارب توزيع القوة عليه . هدا واتاسف اخي على عدم الشرح المفصل لاني اعاني من كسر في ساعدي ولم استطيع الكتابة شكرا


----------



## m3_dolphen (14 مارس 2011)

atef caterpillar قال:


> السلام عليك يااخي الكريم بخصوص سوالك الفرق بين محركات دات سعة واحدة وعدد اسطوانات مختلفة اجبك بانه كلما زادا عدد الاسطوانات زاد عزم دوران المحرك وقدرته الحصانية كما ان دوران الكرانك ينتظم ودالك لان زاوية الاشتعال تنقص كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات فامحرك الاربع الشواط يحتاج الى دورتين لعمود المرفق ليتم اشواطه الاربعة والدورة الواحدة بها 360 درجة ادا فهو يحتاج لاتمام اشوطه الاربعة 360x2 = 720 نقسم 720 على عدد الاسطونات فطعطينا زاوية الاشتعال لكل اسطوانة فمحرك من اسطوانتين زاوية اشتعاله 360 درجة ومحرك من 8 اسطوانات زاوية اشتعاله 90 درجة فمن هدا نجد انه كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات تزيد اشواط القدرة بنسبة للمحرك ومنه تزيد قوة تدوير الكرانك وبي التالي الزيادة في القدرة ملاحظة لو ركزت قليلا مع صوت ودوران محرك من اسطوانة واحدة واربع اسطونات تجد الفرق الشاسع بينهما.
> اما بخصوص الفرق بين محركات الخط المستقيم ومحركات v w فهناك فرق يااخي فامحركات v تعطي تسارع افظل وعزم دوران احسن في السرعات العالية ودلك لان عمود الكرانك في محركات v يكون اقصر منه في المحرك الطولي وكدلك توقيت الاشتعال يكون مختلف ودوران عمود المرفق ينتظم اكثر لقصره عن الاخر وبي تالي تتقارب توزيع القوة عليه . هدا واتاسف اخي على عدم الشرح المفصل لاني اعاني من كسر في ساعدي ولم استطيع الكتابة شكرا



بارك الله فيك .. لقد أنجزت وأوجزت وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------

